# DC 'Bows



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Deer creek is still producing a lot of trout and u don't have to search to find them. Fished right out from the southern state park boat ramp today and landed 10 rainbows in 4 hours and missed a few. The bite was lite for me today but with a little coaxing I could get them hooked up and on the hard deck. I was using a green ice fly and a waxie and a white tube with the same. There's about 4 inches of ice lake wide now with a skiff of snow. Perfect for ice fishin! Great weather, great friends, great fishin, FISH ON!!! Rockport tomorrow. Can't wait to see y'alls reports.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

It was real slow for me today, I was using everything I could find Tipped with a worm and I'm not to proud to say I got SKUNKED. No hits, No Bites, No Fish. My Buddy got one and we were in the same place as you. So what were we doing wrong?. I'm guessing from what you and the guy in the tent 8 feet from me that caught 9 today, I'm missing the wax worm which I now have and I plan on going up there tomorrow and SLAY those Big beautiful Fishies and redeem myself.
-O<-


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

cantnotfish said:


> Deer creek is still producing a lot of trout and u don't have to search to find them. Fished right out from the southern state park boat ramp today and landed 10 rainbows in 4 hours and missed a few. The bite was lite for me today but with a little coaxing I could get them hooked up and on the hard deck. I was using a green ice fly and a waxie and a white tube with the same. There's about 4 inches of ice lake wide now with a skiff of snow. Perfect for ice fishin! Great weather, great friends, great fishin, FISH ON!!! Rockport tomorrow. Can't wait to see y'alls reports.


Sounds like fun. To bad I had to work today........ My wife is done with the ice fishing, but I am not! You going out tomorrow? Not sure if I will or not yet, but maybe Tuesday if not tomorrow.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

blueboy22 said:


> It was real slow for me today, I was using everything I could find Tipped with a worm and I'm not to proud to say I got SKUNKED. No hits, No Bites, No Fish. My Buddy got one and we were in the same place as you. So what were we doing wrong?. I'm guessing from what you and the guy in the tent 8 feet from me that caught 9 today, I'm missing the wax worm which I now have and I plan on going up there tomorrow and SLAY those Big beautiful Fishies and redeem myself.
> -O<-


That doesn't sound right coming from you, seems like you have been slaming them lately. Now to get skunked..... that stinks.
Last night when I went back it was SLOW for sure.. My dad had 2 hits on both poles at once and that was about it for him. I got a 16 in and my wife got a 13... time for a new spot on the lake :?


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Wes, chuck and I are goin to rockport tomorrow. Call him if u wana go! U should come.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wes242 said:


> That doesn't sound right coming from you, seems like you have been slaming them lately. Now to get skunked..... that stinks.
> Last night when I went back it was SLOW for sure.. My dad had 2 hits on both poles at once and that was about it for him. I got a 16 in and my wife got a 13... time for a new spot on the lake :?


I think time for a new spot also, we seen people right off the Highway catching them as we drove bye


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I just chatted with Chucky.... says he won't get up to early to get up there. I think if I do go I will leave here about 6:30ish so i can come home around noon after a few hours of hopefully not stop action! If not there is always next sunday, and the next.....


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

blueboy22 said:


> I think time for a new spot also, we seen people right off the Highway catching them as we drove bye


My dad was up by the island fishing today, said it was slow but pulled in a couple.


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow. Sounds like I had a better day than most. Don't feel to bad about that skunk. I was with 8 other people and only one other guy caught a fish. I was working my jig more than most and I think the fish just wanted to chase something today. The worms were not working where I was today either. The waxie is king right now at DC. The fish were hard to pattern today too. I hooked up with 'em on the bottom and all the way up the water column to about 10 feet. I was in 30 feet of water.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been up there twice this past week and figure I might pass a little tidbit that worked very well for me. I was having trouble getting the fish on the finder to bite until I switched to a pink shrimpo tipped with either mealie or waxie. The bows hammered this both trips at a very satisfying rate, including the larger ones. I have done well with this jig at DC in years past too. My friend had been getting them earlier with larger jigs, but the bows seem to be targeting smaller offerings now. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Im heading up there right now I'll give the shrimpo a try. Not sure if I have pink or not but a Pink Rat finkie with a white head was working well for me earlier in the week too.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

pulled forty bows out in two days near charleston. Big ratso with a nightcrawler. we fished shallower than anyone else. like 8 foot. friday we tried near wallsburg. the fishing was a bit slower on average, but we werent weeding through twelve inchers at least. got into some bigger fish over there. real shallow, fishing waxies under a bobber. light bite


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think I will be fishing DC next time I go ice fishing. Rockport was sloooooow last saturday. Maybe it was the moon phase,...not that I have any idea how that all works, but just a guess :lol:


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Jat83 I went to rockport on Sunday 1-10 and I think that small impoundment is fished out for the year. I caught 1 fish up there and my buddy caught 1 and we fished all day. Moving around a lot. The fish we saw on the finder were agressive and at least gave us a hit. There's just not many fish left in rockport. That was my last trip up there this year. Way better places to fish.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

From the sounds of that I am glad I didn't go up there.... You guys didn't get there till the time I would have had to leave though. I am heading back up to Deer Creek tomorrow morning bright and early.. Going to start at the south harbor and see how it goes..


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

cantnotfish said:


> Jat83 I went to rockport on Sunday 1-10 and I think that small impoundment is fished out for the year. I caught 1 fish up there and my buddy caught 1 and we fished all day. Moving around a lot. The fish we saw on the finder were agressive and at least gave us a hit. There's just not many fish left in rockport. That was my last trip up there this year. Way better places to fish.


We fished all day as well, with a total of 4 fish. I kept wondering if there was any life under the ice! :lol: I will be hitting up Deer Creek, Pineview, or Jordanelle next time!


----------

